# Krud Kutter House and Siding



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I was in Lowes today picking up some stuff and I saw this in the Pressure Washing section. I didn't have my glasses so couldn't read the fine print...Hell I could hardly read the big print!... The first thing I noticed was a sticker that said "Bleach does not kill mold", followed by a list of reasons bleach shouldn't be used. I bought a gallon to bring home to read the fine print. I was hoping to use it with a mix of bleach to spread before pressure washing. 

It apparently does remove all kinds of dirt and grease and, according to the label, mold. But it also says to pre wet the siding and surrounding shrubs, apply the solution, don't let it dry, then wash. It specifically says to not add any other chemicals. And mold might take more than one application.

Any thoughts before I use it or return it tomorrow?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've used it a few times on both vinyl and lap siding. Worked very well. Just follow the directions and you should be fine.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have used both _Krud Kutter Mold and Mildew Stain Remover _on interior walls, and _Krud Kutter House and Siding _for exteriors. Both have worked great. :thumbsup:

I have also used _Jomax_ mixed w/ bleach more often on exteriors and I am curious to hear what others say about the bleach.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Was it as effictive as bleach on mildew?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

doctors11 said:


> Was it as effictive as bleach on mildew?


 
I switched after reading some things on the cons of using bleach. I feel the Krud Kutter worked just as well, if not better.

Im hoping a certain PROfessional pressure washer here will have some advice. :notworthy:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Ken?...:notworthy:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I just purchased a bottle of krud cutter last week to try it out. I washed down some previously painted doors with this stuff before undercoating them.
It states that its a de-glossing agent to make paint key better.
It worked a treat but please wear cloves when applying the product. I didn't and my hands are dry and itchy.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I just purchased a bottle of krud cutter last week to try it out. I washed down some previously painted doors with this stuff before undercoating them.
> It states that its a de-glossing agent to make paint key better.
> It worked a treat but please wear cloves when applying the product. I didn't and my hands are dry and itchy.


Do you remember which one it was, they have several now for different applications?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I've given my opinion on the whole "bleach is bad" thing too many times to count. Do what works for you. I personally wouldn't waste my money on it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally, I have wasted too much money trying to get rid of mildew without bleach. If it does not turn color and rinse away, I am not confident the mildew is gone.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> I've given my opinion on the whole "bleach is bad" thing too many times to count. Do what works for you. I personally wouldn't waste my money on it.


Is this statement refering to bleach, Krud Kutter or both.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

HQP2005 said:


> Is this statement refering to bleach, Krud Kutter or both.


 he's referring to the krud kutter. I've never seen a non-bleach cleaner other than oxygen bleaches that could remove mildew.


There is one exception I have seen that removes mildew, a cleaner Ken is familiar with - but it requires more of restoration type pressure washing, instead of the general rinsing off procedure of low pressure washing. And I don't think I would use it on homes, unless I was thinking of paint prep.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do a search on bleach or Krud Kutter

many interesting threads including this one

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/jomax-clorox-alternatives-17391/?highlight=bleach


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I use both krud cutter and bleach ! 
I think I go 50% krud 1/2 gal to 1 gal bleach 
Then add some dawn dish soap ! And make up two fivers for a 1 story house . I also like sun bright makes power house ! That works good 
Been meaning to buy some more . Oh the krud cutter is the type for house cleaning not the regular type .


----------



## Itry (Apr 9, 2012)

*jomax house wash*

if it's Jomax (zissner) brand house wash it's terrible. I had another brand and I can't recall where I got it but that stuff was incredible. It was much stronger and took everything off in one sweep. I ran out of the good stuff, went to the store only to find jomax and was very disappointed. If I find the good stuff again, I'll post. It was much, much stronger.


----------



## vINYlpaInts4352 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Reply*

well, there are those brands that can really remove molds. Just be careful on using them though because they might damage your siding.

Woodlands Siding Company


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I use a product called 30 seconds.

Spray it on, leave it for 30 seconds or so ( keep it wet ) hit it with a stiff brush, rinse.

Did an entire house in half a day, safe to use around plants etc.

Hope this link works 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506054612785147.1073741837.140351016022177&type=1


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

The black stuff turns a light green and starts to look like it's melting right off 

Haven't gotten a call-back yet.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I just purchased a bottle of krud cutter last week to try it out. I washed down some previously painted doors with this stuff before undercoating them.
> It states that its a de-glossing agent to make paint key better.
> It worked a treat but please wear cloves when applying the product. I didn't and my hands are dry and itchy.


Brian, most of the KK stuff is a very mild acid. I usually won't wear gloves and a few days later I am always reminded of how I should have worn them. One layer of skin usually peels off, looks kind of gross for a day.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Or you could do this with bleach and be done from eaves to foundation in five minutes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ken, I'm guessing there's a specific reason why the gun has no wand?
The guy doesn't seem to have any PPE?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Ken, I'm guessing there's a specific reason why the gun has no wand?
> The guy doesn't seem to have any PPE?


 A lot of guys have their setup with no wand. It makes maneuvering easier and has less weight and bulk. I prefer a wand as it makes the streams with a zero degree reach higher and straighter and I believe foundations should be cleaned up close and personal. No wand makes that sloppy. 

PPE is not really that big of a deal when downstreaming in this style. I still make it a termination offense to be caught without at least eye protection. The downstream solution of bleach he is using, if similar to ours, is very weak. No effect on landscaping and even getting in your eye is just irritating versus blinding. I of course can't vouch for this guy's policies.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Ken. I assumed it was your crew since you posted the link. My bad.


----------

